
8 CSS gotchas to start your morning off right (satire) - isaaclyman
https://medium.com/@isaaclyman/8-css-gotchas-to-start-your-morning-off-right-c5daade0731d
======
lucideer
I was reading the first few and thinking "No... No... Hrmmm... this seems
really misinformed" before it dawned on me around point 5 that the whole thing
is satire.

It eases you into the realisation nice and slowly. I'm guessing given the
penchant for people to comment based purely on titles, some won't even get
that far.

~~~
isaaclyman
Excellent, that's exactly the effect I was going for. My posts have about a
75% abandonment rate, though, so most of the people who hit the post probably
won't stick around long enough to get the joke. Oh well.

~~~
ozaark
The satire doesn't come across very strong and makes the author look
uninformed. CSS has its ups and downs but the problems faced in the article
have been known and solved for years in production environments across the
web. The article is basically misleading with no answer for those unaware.

Sorry if this feels harsh but reading through was fairly unpleasant.

~~~
xupybd
The satire was fantastic, I loved it. I think humour is very subjective.

------
dntrkv
On number 3, that behavior is exactly what I would expect. Not sure what other
logical behavior you would propose...

The other options don't make sense:

"A) Aligned horizontally with the first two, but after both of them?"

Floats are taken out of the normal flow so they will be pulled as far to the
side as possible until they reach another floated element or the edge of the
BFC.

"B) On the row after the first two, on the far left side?" "C) On the row
after the first two, on the far right side?"

They are floated elements in the same BFC, if they fit on the same line, they
will. Unless you clear them. Pretty simple stuff.

~~~
isaaclyman
I'm mostly with you, but it seems like an antipattern to ignore HTML structure
like that.

~~~
have_faith
It doesn't ignore HTML structure, it ends up like it does precisely because it
iterates through the structure in order when moving the boxes to either side.
It makes it fairly predictable if you just loop through the structure in your
head and push the boxes to the side they are floated at.

------
nothrabannosir
I thought the "SS" part stood for Stockholm Syndrome. Looking at some of the
comments here, it seems I may have been right..

------
Bahamut
Can't say I agree with this article - I don't really run into CSS gotchas too
often anymore.

This just reads like a massive complaint-fest TBH.

~~~
isaaclyman
That's pretty much what it is. I guess my artistic goals have been
accomplished, so I'll go home now

------
Fifer82
CSS is a bloody disgrace. A hideous abomination. Is there any word on the
street, any alternatives coming down the road?

~~~
isaaclyman
You should be a street preacher ;)

CSS Grid and flexbox are a nice improvement over what I had to work with in,
say, 2010.

------
danieka
I enjoy working in CSS (or maybe I'm just oblivous of a better way/paradigmn
of styling, if so please enlighten me :)) so this was a great read. Thank you!

------
wingspan
Fantastic, thank you for making me laugh so much. Almost makes up for the
years spent being tortured by CSS just so I could appreciate your tale.

~~~
isaaclyman
You're welcome, glad it could be part of your day.

------
pavlov
Using CSS to design software user interfaces is like using Microsoft Word and
a parallel port modem to compose symphonies. I'm sure there's some awe-
inspiring way to print from Word to the modem so that it produces sounds that
vaguely remind you of a French horn and viola -- but it's not clear why anyone
should want to use these tools to create works of such complexity, if only
they had an alternative.

~~~
isaaclyman
Agreed. If you come up with a way to write user interfaces using French horns
and violas, I will start using it right away.

------
Kiro
The one about vertical-align seems wrong. I use it all the time when aligning
text next to images and that has nothing to do with tables afaik.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/vertical-
al...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/vertical-align)

~~~
isaaclyman
Yeah...I wouldn't say that "accuracy" was one of the main goals of this post
per se.

~~~
Kiro
Oh, sorry. I only skimmed it and missed the gist of it.

------
dsego
Number 7, so many projects include bootstrap and don't even use the damn
thing.

~~~
lucideer
This!

I browse with uMatrix with some extra strict defaults (no 3rd-party
CSS/images) and about 90% of sites that link bootstrap from a CDN work fine
without.

